# Zaurus mit Gentoo verbinden?

## bröggle

Hi,

ich versuche gerade meinen Zaurus irgendwie mit meinem gentoo zu verbinden, jedoch weiß ich nicht wirklich wie.

ich habe danach gegoogled und herausgefunden, dass ich 'usbdnet' im kernel aktiviert haben muss.

->1. Ich finde diese option nicht im kernel-> wo ist sie (2.6er)

2.) angeblich (sofern es noch nicht im kernel ist) kann man den kernel patchen, damit er diese option besitzt.

->kann ich das auf meinen gentoo-sources kernel überhaupt anwenden.

Hat einer von euch auch einen Zaurus?

----------

## dp20eic

Moin,

 *bröggle wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> ich versuche gerade meinen Zaurus irgendwie mit meinem gentoo zu verbinden, jedoch weiß ich nicht wirklich wie.
> 
> ich habe danach gegoogled und herausgefunden, dass ich 'usbdnet' im kernel aktiviert haben muss.
> ...

 

Alles nachfolgende ist auf "gentoo-sources " bezogen.

-----

CONFIG_USB_ZAURUS:

   Choose this option to support the usb networking links used by

   Zaurus models like the SL-5000D, SL-5500, SL-5600, A-300, B-500.

   If you install an alternate ROM image, you may no longer need

   to support this protocol.  Only the "eth-fd" driver really needs

   this non-conformant variant of CDC Ethernet protocol.

   Symbol: USB_ZAURUS [=y]

   Prompt: Sharp Zaurus (stock ROMs)

     Defined at drivers/usb/net/Kconfig:221

     Depends on: USB && NET && USB_USBNET

     Location:

       -> Device Drivers

         -> USB support

           -> USB Network Adapters

             -> Multi-purpose USB Networking Framework (USB_USBNET [=m])

     Selects: CRC32

siehe unter Location.

 *bröggle wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2.) angeblich (sofern es noch nicht im kernel ist) kann man den kernel patchen, damit er diese option besitzt.
> 
> ->kann ich das auf meinen gentoo-sources kernel überhaupt anwenden.

 

Ist für diesen Kernel nicht nötig  :Smile: 

 *bröggle wrote:*   

> Hat einer von euch auch einen Zaurus?

 

Ja, ich habe einen mit opie, habe aber gerade auch einen klemmer mit der syncronisation unter KDE.

Wenn ich etwas Zeit habe kümmer ich mich wieder darum.

Tschau

  BErnd

----------

## bröggle

Leider funktioniert mein Zaurus immernoch nicht wirklich.

das sagt dmesg:

```
usbcore: registered new driver usbnet

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: GetStatus port 5 status 001803 POWER sig=j  CSC CONNECT

hub 4-0:1.0: port 5, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

hub 4-0:1.0: debounce: port 5: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

hub 4-0:1.0: port 5 not reset yet, waiting 50ms

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: port 5 full speed --> companion

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: GetStatus port 5 status 003801 POWER OWNER sig=j  CONNECT

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: wakeup_hc

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: port 1 portsc 0093

hub 3-0:1.0: port 1, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 3-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using address 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: uhci_result_control: failed with status 440000

[d2684240] link (126841e2) element (12681040)

  0: [d2681040] link (12681080) e0 Stalled CRC/Timeo Length=7 MaxLen=7 DT0 EndPt=0 Dev=0, PID=2d(SETUP) (buf=1252d760)

  1: [d2681080] link (00000001) e3 IOC Active Length=0 MaxLen=7ff DT1 EndPt=0 Dev=0, PID=69(IN) (buf=00000000)

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: uhci_result_control: failed with status 440000

[d2684240] link (126841e2) element (12681040)

  0: [d2681040] link (12681080) e0 Stalled CRC/Timeo Length=7 MaxLen=7 DT0 EndPt=0 Dev=0, PID=2d(SETUP) (buf=1252d760)

  1: [d2681080] link (00000001) e3 IOC Active Length=0 MaxLen=7ff DT1 EndPt=0 Dev=0, PID=69(IN) (buf=00000000)

usb 3-1: device not accepting address 2, error -71

usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using address 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: uhci_result_control: failed with status 440000

[d2684240] link (126841e2) element (12681040)

  0: [d2681040] link (12681080) e0 Stalled CRC/Timeo Length=7 MaxLen=7 DT0 EndPt=0 Dev=0, PID=2d(SETUP) (buf=1252d760)

  1: [d2681080] link (00000001) e3 IOC Active Length=0 MaxLen=7ff DT1 EndPt=0 Dev=0, PID=69(IN) (buf=00000000)

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: uhci_result_control: failed with status 440000

[d2684240] link (126841e2) element (12681040)

  0: [d2681040] link (12681080) e0 Stalled CRC/Timeo Length=7 MaxLen=7 DT0 EndPt=0 Dev=0, PID=2d(SETUP) (buf=1252d760)

  1: [d2681080] link (00000001) e3 IOC Active Length=0 MaxLen=7ff DT1 EndPt=0 Dev=0, PID=69(IN) (buf=00000000)

usb 3-1: device not accepting address 3, error -71

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: GetStatus port 5 status 001002 POWER sig=se0  CSC

hub 4-0:1.0: port 5, status 0100, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 4-0:1.0: debounce: port 5: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: port 1 portsc 008a

hub 3-0:1.0: port 1, status 0100, change 0003, 12 Mb/s

hub 3-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: suspend_hc

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: GetStatus port 5 status 001803 POWER sig=j  CSC CONNECT

hub 4-0:1.0: port 5, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

hub 4-0:1.0: debounce: port 5: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

hub 4-0:1.0: port 5 not reset yet, waiting 50ms

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: port 5 full speed --> companion

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: GetStatus port 5 status 003801 POWER OWNER sig=j  CONNECT

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: wakeup_hc

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: port 1 portsc 0093

hub 3-0:1.0: port 1, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 3-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using address 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: uhci_result_control: failed with status 440000

[d2684240] link (126841e2) element (12681040)

  0: [d2681040] link (12681080) e0 Stalled CRC/Timeo Length=7 MaxLen=7 DT0 EndPt=0 Dev=0, PID=2d(SETUP) (buf=017fbee0)

  1: [d2681080] link (00000001) e3 IOC Active Length=0 MaxLen=7ff DT1 EndPt=0 Dev=0, PID=69(IN) (buf=00000000)

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: uhci_result_control: failed with status 440000

[d2684240] link (126841e2) element (12681040)

  0: [d2681040] link (12681080) e0 Stalled CRC/Timeo Length=7 MaxLen=7 DT0 EndPt=0 Dev=0, PID=2d(SETUP) (buf=017fbee0)

  1: [d2681080] link (00000001) e3 IOC Active Length=0 MaxLen=7ff DT1 EndPt=0 Dev=0, PID=69(IN) (buf=00000000)

usb 3-1: device not accepting address 4, error -71

usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using address 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: uhci_result_control: failed with status 440000

[d2684240] link (126841e2) element (12681040)

  0: [d2681040] link (12681080) e0 Stalled CRC/Timeo Length=7 MaxLen=7 DT0 EndPt=0 Dev=0, PID=2d(SETUP) (buf=017fbee0)

  1: [d2681080] link (00000001) e3 IOC Active Length=0 MaxLen=7ff DT1 EndPt=0 Dev=0, PID=69(IN) (buf=00000000)

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: uhci_result_control: failed with status 440000

[d2684240] link (126841e2) element (12681040)

  0: [d2681040] link (12681080) e0 Stalled CRC/Timeo Length=7 MaxLen=7 DT0 EndPt=0 Dev=0, PID=2d(SETUP) (buf=017fbee0)

  1: [d2681080] link (00000001) e3 IOC Active Length=0 MaxLen=7ff DT1 EndPt=0 Dev=0, PID=69(IN) (buf=00000000)

usb 3-1: device not accepting address 5, error -71

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: port 1 portsc 008a

hub 3-0:1.0: port 1, status 0100, change 0003, 12 Mb/s

hub 3-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: GetStatus port 5 status 001002 POWER sig=se0  CSC

hub 4-0:1.0: port 5, status 0100, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 4-0:1.0: debounce: port 5: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: suspend_hc

```

```
lamer peter # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

usbnet                 28744  0

ehci_hcd               39108  0

uhci_hcd               30156  0

usb_storage            39808  0

sg                     30176  0

it87                   20492  0

i2c_sensor              2368  1 it87

i2c_isa                 1664  0

snd_pcm_oss            49640  0

snd_mixer_oss          17792  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_via82xx            23876  1

snd_ac97_codec         66436  1 snd_via82xx

snd_pcm                85512  2 snd_pcm_oss,snd_via82xx

snd_timer              21572  1 snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          9096  2 snd_via82xx,snd_pcm

snd_mpu401_uart         6144  1 snd_via82xx

snd_rawmidi            20260  1 snd_mpu401_uart

snd                    47780  10 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_via82xx,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi

soundcore               7584  1 snd

rtc                    10424  0

usbcore               116004  6 usbnet,ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage

isofs                  32824  0

zlib_inflate           21248  1 isofs

radeon                127012  2

via_agp                 7104  1

agpgart                28264  2 via_agp

```

kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?[/quote]

----------

## smb96

also ich mach das mit wlan und ssh. das funzt super! falls du keine wlan karte hast, die kosten nurnoch so 25 eus.

----------

## george23w

Hi

Also wenn du deinen Kernel richtig konfiguriert hast also usbnet als modul ....

dann solltest du mit einem einfachen ifconfig usb0 192.168.129.1 auf deinem Hauptrechner ein usb netzwerk device anlegen können mit der ip ... danach einfach sicherstellen das die ip auf deinem Zaurus auch richtig eingestellt ist und schon sollte es funken.

Gruss george23w

----------

## thrashed

 *smb96 wrote:*   

> also ich mach das mit wlan und ssh. das funzt super! falls du keine wlan karte hast, die kosten nurnoch so 25 eus.

 

25 welche unter *unix mit allem drum und dran problemlos funktioniert?

haste link  :Smile: 

----------

## george23w

Ach ja und wenn das nicht funkt kannst du auch nochmal hier kucken http://openzaurus.org/wordpress/howto/usb-networking/

Gruss georgeW

----------

## Jinidog

Ich kriege in den nächsten Tagen ein SL5600.

Wenn es hier ein paar Nutzer von diesen PDAs gibt, vielleicht könnte man dann mal gemeinsam ausloten, was mit Gentoo und den Dingern so alles möglich ist.

Es gibt das Gentoozaurusprojekt, bei dem hat sich aber seit einem halben Jahr nichts mehr getan.

----------

## george23w

Ja das waere sehr interessant ... dann mal wieder einen frischen Wind reinzubringen.

Gruss george23w

----------

## bröggle

juhu auchn sl5600  :Wink: 

also zu meinem problem.

ich habe usbnet als modul kompiliert und geladen,

lsusb erkennt das gerät

 # lsusb

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 003 Device 003: ID 04dd:8006 Sharp Corp. Zaurus SL-B500/SL-5600 PDA

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

dmesg:

usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

usb 3-1: ep0 maxpacket = 16

usb 3-1: khubd timed out on ep0in

usb 3-1: skipped 4 descriptors after interface

usb 3-1: new device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 3-1: default language 0x0409

usb 3-1: Product: SL-5600

usb 3-1: Manufacturer: Sharp

usb 3-1: hotplug

usb 3-1: adding 3-1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 3-1:1.0: hotplug

hub 3-0:1.0: state 5 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0002

aber

ifconfig usb0 192.168.129.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 up

SIOCSIFADDR: Kein passendes Gerät gefunden

usb0: unbekannte Schnittstelle: Kein passendes Gerät gefunden

SIOCSIFNETMASK: Kein passendes Gerät gefunden

usb0: unbekannte Schnittstelle: Kein passendes Gerät gefunden

und nun???

ja ich wäre auch für ne gentoo+zaurus offensive...

----------

## Jinidog

Niemand der einen Zaurus hat, wäre dagegen.

Es ist nur die Frage, wieviele Leute daran Interesse hätten und wieviele Leute mit Ahnung da mitmachen würden.

Ich selbst bin kein Developer, würde aber trotzdem gerne was in die Richtung machen. (bin ja jung und noch sehr lernfähig  :Smile:  )

Trotzdem bräuchte man schon jemanden mit richtig Ahnung.

----------

## Jinidog

So, meine ersten Spielerein mit dem SL5600 sind abgeschlossen.

Es gibt bereits Projekte wie openembedded, die mit bitbake sogar ein wenig Portage nacheifern.

Was soll's, mit Gentoo kann ich umgehen, mit openembedded nicht, deswegen versuche ich jetzt über eine per NFS gemoutete chroot-Umgebung eine arm uclibc Gentoo-Installation zu machen.

gentooforzaurus funktioniert bei mir nicht, emerge sync bricht immer nach kurzer Zeit ab.

Das Ding ist ja auch schon weit über ein Jahr alt.

Mal sehen, ob was klappt.

Wen die Ergebnisse interessieren, soll sich melden.

Ich gebe keine Statusreports, wenn sie niemanden interessieren

----------

## bröggle

hierhierhierhier!!!!

ich will gentoo auf meinem Zaurus!

----------

## Jinidog

gut, ich bin gerade beim emerge sync.

Das ist alles ziemlich langsam, ein ziemliches Problem.

Der SL5600 hat nur 32 MB an RAM und swappen ist auch sehr schlecht. (auch wenn ich jetzt dafür eine nicht mehr benötigte 64 MB SD-Karte missbrauche, sollte man sonst nicht tun, die können nur begrenzt oft beschrieben werden)

Der emerge sync bricht gerne wegen einem Fehler im rsync-Protokoll ab, das war bei gentooforzaurus auch so.

Bei Gelegenheit sollte ich dafür wohl einen Thread aufmachen.

----------

## UTgamer

Wollte mich auch immer mal damit beschäftigen, habe einen Zaurus SL5500D. Werde das hier mal verfollgen. 

Ich wollte den Weg über eine PCMCIA-Steckkarte im Desktop wählen, zum schnellen Dateitransfer, aber ich habe erst eine Steckkarte gefunden, die ihren Einschub aber auf der Rückseite des Rechners hat und damit nicht gekauft. Kennt jemand eine Bezugsquelle für PCMCIA/CardBus Steckkarten, die kompatibel zu Linux ist?

----------

## Jinidog

So, ich habe es nun endlich zum Bootstrap geschafft.

Großes Problem war es, einen Portagetree zu bekommen (nun weiß ich aber wie).

Dann gab es noch ein bisschen Probleme, das richtige Profil auszuwählen.

Aber nun sind die ersten Hürden genommen.

Man glaubt gar nicht, wie langsam sowas sein kann.

Ich bin jetzt beim dritten Packet des Bootstrap, texinfo.

Das braucht auf meinem Desktoprechner (AMD2800+) 54 Sekunden zum mergen, der PDA hat nun schon eine halbe Stunde damit zu tun.

Glücklicherweise verwende ich die uclibc und nicht glibc, es bleibt also nur noch ein großer Hammer: gcc.

Der braucht auf meinem Desktop 20 Minuten, mal sehen, der PDA schafft es dann vielleicht in 24 Stunden.

Die Langsamkeit liegt wohl vor allem am wenigen RAM und am NFS Laufwerk.

Der Prozessor des PDAs ist meisten zu min. 50% gelangweilt.

Es ist wirklich stinklangsam, aber hey, es funktioniert.

Ich habe es leider nicht geschafft, mit crossdev einen Crosscompiler auf meinem Desktop einzurichten.

Die Kompilierung bricht leider immer wieder ab.

Deswegen muss der PDA alles alleine machen, ursprünglich hatte ich gedacht, dass die ganze Kompilierung per distcc auf dem großen Rechner erledigt wird.

Pustekuchen, ohne Crosscompiler mergt nichtmal portage mit aktiviertem distcc.

Tipps sind hier willkommen.

Wenn ich es schaffe, ein einigermaßen laufendes Gentoo zu bekommen, mache ich ein entsprechendes HowTo.

Ich habe die notwendigen Schritte für mich dokumentiert.

----------

## Jinidog

Ich arbeite immernoch daran.

Nach nun vier Wochen habe ich ein laufendes uclibc-gentoo auf einer 1 GB SD-Karte, die beim Start gebootet wird.

Es ist schon toll, dass ich jetzt im Prinzip einen vollwertigen (aber arsch-langsamen) Rechner habe, der vollständig Portage nutzen kann, wenn man einen Portagetree (und am besten noch ein /var/tmp) über NFS mountet.

Ansonsten sitze ich jetzt gerade an dem Problem, gtk+ auf dieses Gerät zur kriegen und mal XFCE auszuprobieren.

Fluxbox hatte ich mal am laufen, musste ich aber wieder runterschmeißen und nun bleibt der beim Kompilieren nach Stunden immer hängen.

Ich versuche jetzt gerade XFCE.

Ein großes Problem was das zustandebringen eines funktionierenden X-Servers, touchscreen war auch wiederum nicht leicht.

Also, wer das probieren möchte, dem kann ich mein Howto zur Verfügung stellen, das aber nur bis zum ersten Start eines Gentoo geht.

Ansonsten ist dieses ganze Unterfangen sehr kompliziert und langsam frage ich mich, ob der Aufwand die Mittel lohnt.

----------

## george23w

Hi bin sehr an deinem How To interessiert ... wäre super wenn du das hier posten könntest.

Gruss george23w

----------

## Jinidog

Das mit dem Zaurus und Gentoo ist eben ein riesen Unterfangen.

Zu allererst sei gesagt, ich fände es toll, wenn ein paar Leute auch dran arbeiten würden und ich nicht der einzige bin.

Ich teile natürlich meine Erfahrung, wie ich dahin gekommen bin, wo ich jetzt bin.

Und es gibt noch sehr viel zu tun, ich habe gerade mal ein blankes XFCE am laufen, das im übrigen wegen des winzigen Displays und der Langsamkeit des buggy PXA-250 Prozessor nicht viel bringt.

Ich bin jetzt dabei, eine für GPE ebuilds zu erstellen, um deren Anwendungen und vor allem Bibliotheken nutzen zu können.

Und da stehe ich nun, nach fünf Wochen.

Wie auch immer, da ich ja jetzt weiß, wie es geht verkürzt sich die Zeit womöglich auf eine Woche für Nachahmer.

Wer das also wirklich probieren möchte, komme doch in den channel #gentoo-embedded auf freenode.

Dort gibt's dann auch mein HowTo, wobei da zu sagen ist, dass es wahrscheinlich unvollständig ist.

Außerdem ist nur die Hälfte meiner Arbeit enthalten.

Wer es bekommt, sollte also bitte mitschreiben, damit es nutzbarer wird.

----------

## caraboides

Warum versucht ihr das Rad ein zweites mal zu erfinden?

Auf meinen Zaurus bin ich mit Openzaurus mehr als zu frieden.

Und dank openembedded kann ich auf meinem PC alles Crosskomplieren und meinen eigenen Images Bauen. Ihr habt die Wahl zwischen Opi und GPE, bei GPE hat man sogar einen X11-Server.

Auf dem Zaurus kompilieren mach doch eh keinen Sinn, das einzige was dort sinn macht sind interpreter wie hugs wenn man mal was programmieren will.

CU

Christian

----------

## Jinidog

Auf den Draht bin ich mittlerweile auch gekommen.

Zwar ist openembedded lange nicht so schön wie portage, da es aber seitens portage keine Unterstützung für den zaurus gibt, nimmt man doch lieber Openembedded.

Wer es dennoch versuchen möchte, kann sich ja mal mein Tutorial hier ansehen:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-361320.html

Zurzeit arbeitet yvasilev im #gentoo-embedded channel daran, gentoo auf seinen zaurus zu bringen. Er bietet dafür saubere stages an und patcht auch die Programme. Wenn sich ein paar fähige Leute melden. kann daraus ja vielleicht mehr werden.

Ich weiß zumindest soweit Bescheid, wie man einen X-Server zum Laufen kriegt.

----------

